# reformed view on self defence/ pacifism



## satz (Feb 7, 2005)

Could any of the good folks here help me with this?

What is the reformed view on the righteousness of self defence?

i think the majority here would hold that on a national level in the context of soildering there is no problem.

But what about on a more personal level?

ie defending yourself against robbers/ punks who attack you on the street?

or 

defending yourself legally by setting the cops on someone who is harrassing you or sueing someone for financial compensation if their actions have put you in a bad situation.

thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 7, 2005)

I would encourage you to read this previous thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7576

The Sermon on the Mount must not be taken in isolation with respect to the many other Scriptures that speak to the issue of physical resistance to evil. The Westminster Larger Catechism's exposition of the duties required and sins forbidden by the Sixth Commandment is a great source for understanding in what context one may lawfully resort to violence in defense of oneself or others.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm with Cromwell on this one: "Put your trust in God and keep your gunpowder dry".


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I'm with Cromwell on this one: "Put your trust in God and keep your gunpowder dry".





Also, I like the style of John Peter Gabriel Muhlenburg, the son of the founder of the Lutheran Church in America, who himself became both a Lutheran and an Episcopal minister, and as an ardent patriot during the American War of Independence he dramatically ended a famous sermon with these words with reference to Eccleasiastes 3: "There is a time for all things—a time to preach and a time to pray; but there is also a time to fight, and that time has now come." He quickly removed his clerical robes, revealing his Colonel's uniform, proceeded to the door, ordered drums to beat for recruits, and 300 members of his congregation responded.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 7, 2005)

I could give a bunch of reasons but all I am going to say is "I'm with Andrew on this one." He can say it better than I can.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 7, 2005)

Remember the scene in that (heretical) movie "The Prophet" w/ Robert Duvall; "I've never scene a man of the cloth hit another man like that before".


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Feb 9, 2005)

Scott,

That's "The Apostle."


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> > I'm with Cromwell on this one: "Put your trust in God and keep your gunpowder dry".



BTW....another reason I didn't make a good mennonite...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard B. Davis_
> Scott,
> 
> That's "The Apostle."



Richard,
Thanks. yes the self baptised _apostle_!

[Edited on 2-9-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Feb 10, 2005)

Scott,

Actually back in my semi-pelagian & anti-nomian days I liked that movie. I thought it was interesting, a look into a world that I didn't know existed. I remember watching it and thinking "Nothing can stop a man of God." Now however when I think of that movie and how this clearly deluded man led so many people, believing or otherwise, down the garden trail so that he could stay hidden from the cops I want to vomit. But a lot of what I saw in that movie is true. So many of these "preachers" swoop into town and build entire churches and ministries around themselves and their personality. Before you know it you have "Breakthrough with Rod Parsley." 

BTW: Did you know that Rod Parsley is actually in that movie? In the scene at the tent meeting?


----------

